# River King



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

any word on the derby?


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Was told Dennis Bath won the Derby...........Open first series is finished, 48 dogs called to second.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

16 dogs back to the water marks in the open...


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

19 dogs to the water blind in the Amateur.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Qual-

1- Charlie Hines (Hook)
2- Kirk Dodge (Scoop)
3- 

bomber (faith) got a placement, don't know anything else..


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Kirk


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Can anyone give all the placements for the Derby?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

JusticeDog said:


> Qual-
> 
> 1- Charlie Hines (Hook)
> 2- Kirk Dodge (Scoop)
> ...


*Congratz to Charlie and Kirk! Hook is a Rock River trained dog!!

Aaron*


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Jason E. said:


> Congrats Kirk


I will second that. Always great to see the amateur/owner trained dog and handler do well.


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

Maybe few realize, but for a year the River King trial was not to be- too few workers, personal discord- well thanks to Dennis Bath the club was reinvigrorated and now the pros have a place to go and make money, the amateur trainers have a place to go to qualify and attain an AFC and most of all Dennis wins the derby. It is very nice to see that the people who organize, manage and work their own trial get something rather than complaints and abuse. THANK YOU Dennis for helping to preserve the sport. Oh and congratulations.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Open Results:

1- Charlie Hines - April?
2- Charlie Hines - 
3- Maddie - Handled by Attar
4- Ty- DeWert - handled by attar

Jams - Honor, Elvis, Evie - don't have the rest of them.


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Open Results:
> 
> 1- Charlie Hines - April?
> 2- Charlie Hines -
> ...


I believe Cody was first and April second in the open.


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

How about posting the derby results anybody

buehler, buehler, buehler


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Results are posted on https://www.retrieverentry.com/eventview.php?id=10


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Gawthorpe said:


> How about posting the derby results anybody
> 
> buehler, buehler, buehler


Dennis won the Derby, Bogusky took second, Ammo got third, John M. fourth, Bohnsacks and Chigger RJ, Tim K jammed as did Joey Harp with Ronnie Bradshaw's Jewel.

Hope this helps!


John


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to Randy, Debbie and Chigerrrrrrr

Aaron*


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Congratulations on the Derby Win.








Dennis Bath and Cadillac's Paper Moon. 
Moon ran a Beautiful Trial. He was flawless.









Dennis and Moon 


















Thomas Bogusky and In the Hunt Farm's Executive Sweet. Congrats on the Second.









More pictures of the Derby. 
Tim Kreher and Candlewoods Sharp Dressed Man (Shade)


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Those are wonderful pictures of the Derby. The picture of Tim is with his dog.

Scout is Brooks Gibson's Golden that Tim also ran this weekend.


John


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way to go Dennis! Katie


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats. Kirk on your Qual. 2nd!!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations Dennis!

I could tell that Moon was a keeper when Dave Smith was training him. You are going to have a lot of fun together,

Jeff


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Dennis should be VERY proud of Moon. He hammered every bird in every series. There were some other nice dogs with nice work but he was in a league of his own this weekend. Congatulations Dennis and thanks for making this trial happen.

The grounds are exceptional. Congrats also to Tom, John, Tim, Ronnie, Randy and Debbie!


John


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats to Micki and Ammo on your Derby 3rd. Also to SMRC member Ronnie Bradshaw with Jewel's JAM. Grounds were awesome.... More pictures below of the trial.

Deb Wehner
Santa Fe Labs










Micki & Ammo









Ammo









Joe Harp with Maggie's Black Diamond II "Jewel"









Judges: Mark Ingram & Tom Jacobs


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

The dog that placed second in the derby is not even a year old..and out of one of my favorite dogs " AFC Day's End maple creek sugar" AMAZING!!!!
________
CB500 twin


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

*THANK YOU for the pics!!!*


----------

